# Mass Effect - Final Boss



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

So I finished Mass Effect just a little while ago...





SPOILER ALERT



Don't read if you haven't beaten the game!


| |
| |
| |
| \/
|
| |
| |
| |
| |
| \/
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
\/





And it was friggin' awesome. The end boss battle was the most epic gaming moment I've ever had since the first Neverwinter Nights (where I killed the final boss by laying a trap down at low health while being swung at).

I was playing an Infiltrator Commando - both of my partners were dead and my Unity rez was cooling down; meanwhile, I had about one shield bubble and 1/3 health left, but the boss had about | | health left, so, feeling heroic, I popped Immunity, took out my sniper rifle (outfitted with two Scram Rail mods and High Explosive Rounds X, meaning it overheats in one shot), sprinted out into the middle of the field, and started aiming at him while he was flying all over the field

Then this is the good part. He starts to do that missile barrage attack at the same time I pop Master Assassinate. The reticule turns red and starts going all over the place because I'm running and trying to aim at the same time, made even worse by the stream of rockets going off all around and making the screen shake.

My finger is going down for the final click when I'm about to get blown the fiddlesticks up by the rockets I see coming towards me down the scope, then, at the LAST second, the boss friggin' flies off the wall and out of sight, then, I just friggin' spazzed. Twitched. Panicked. Whatever you want to call it. My wrist just spazzed and automatically, naturally, did some instantaneous superhuman 90° turn-and-click boom-headshot'esque impossible maneuver, and I friggin' NAILED him mid-air! What made it even more epic was that a rocket was so close that it obscured almost half the screen. I yelled out "BOOM! HEADSHOT!" at the top of my lungs the instant the ending cinematic began playing when the round connected.

Oh my gosh. I can't wait to play Mass Effect 2.







Conversely, however, the exact OPPOSITE of that epic moment was when I first drove the Mako on the bridge in Feros. My car was facing the wrong way, so I proceeded to turn it around, only to have it drive straight off the edge.

Well, no, it didn't drive ALL the way off, but it did start to dangle over the edge of the bridge in a very precarious manner. Instinctively, I pressed Spacebar (I always use the Spacebar button for the brakes in any game) and proceeded to jump-jet off the bridge and subsequently plunged into the bottomless abyss below, where the screen at that point displayed a message in great big letters saying "CRITICAL FAILURE", giving me an option to load the game, while I just watched my vehicle spin round and round and round as it fell, ever so slowly, never hitting the bottom, as if to add some sort of subtle humor to the whole thing.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I just beat Mass Effect 2 yesterday, superior to the first in almost every way imo! Play it you'll see that its way better, oh and you can import your character and choices like saving the council or letting it die will carry over and may change your game experience noticeably.

and the last boss was creepy as hell! way more epic than ME1's final boss, awesome fight though reminded me of a certain SNES action game that I loved...


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Meh. Mass Effect 2 is good - it's an improvement over Mass Effect 1, especially because they took out the friggin' long-arse elevator delays. And, you can turn faster.

But, they put in ammo, which is lame (unless you use SMG), and I can't use my railgun mod sniper rifle anymore.

: P


----------

